# First Diabetic Nurse Appointment



## Dalaney (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi People 

Well I am back from my first appointment after being diagnosed last week.  i have to say she was lovely and spent well over an hour with me.  Explained all the test results to me.  My hbc1a was 6.2  which she said was really good ! Is that right?  Considering i didnt know I had diabetes until last week I wasnt exactly eating the right stuff the last 3 months so I am guessing I can now get that lower?   My cholestral is 4.8 which is ok but could be lower needs to be around 4 and under she said?  My blood pressure was 134/70  which again is pretty good I am 5'10 and quite overweight.  She answered all my questions and agreed carbs increases sugar levels but would not go as far to say leave them out completely but agreed lowering them was a good idea.  She weighed and measured me and apparnetly in a couple of months I am having the full MOT  and she is seeing me again in 4 weeks.  She is also sending me on a DESMOND course  and having my eyes digitally photographed. All in all I was really pelased with the appointment  she also gave mne her direct number and said ring anytime with any questions.  She was really lovley. Does this all sound about right did sh emiss anything ?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like a good appointment and that is a very good HbA1c for a first one so soon after diagnosis  Glad to hear that she spent time with you and listened to and responded to your questions - shows signs of a good communicator. I guess the only test I could think of that you didn't mention was the foot check, but if you are up for a full MOT soon, perhaps it wil be done then 

Good stuff!


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a good appointment and that is a very good HbA1c for a first one so soon after diagnosis  Glad to hear that she spent time with you and listened to and responded to your questions - shows signs of a good communicator. I guess the only test I could think of that you didn't mention was the foot check, but if you are up for a full MOT soon, perhaps it wil be done then
> 
> Good stuff!



Thanks Northener  I didnt really understand much about the results to be honest but she seemed pleased  I want to lower my cholestral to under 4 if i can but would rather do that myself and not go on the statins.  She is doing the foot check next time.  It was more about explaining everything today and reassuring me, she gave me her direct number as well and said ring anytime oh and a big hug as well she really was very nice


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 6, 2012)

Dalaney said:


> Thanks Northener  I didnt really understand much about the results to be honest but she seemed pleased  I want to lower my cholestral to under 4 if i can but would rather do that myself and not go on the statins.  She is doing the foot check next time.  It was more about explaining everything today and reassuring me, she gave me her direct number as well and said ring anytime oh and a big hug as well she really was very nice



Sounds like a very good visit 
Did the nurse give you the ratios for your Cholestral? If she didn't how do you know what you are aiming for?
Mine comes in at 8.2  But on the other hand my hdl is the highest ever seen by my GP or consultant. The ratio is also exelent so nothing to worry about.


----------



## vince13 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like you've got a real gem there in your DSN.  Your results aren't way off the scale either - if she'd have been worried about anything she wouldn't have been so pleased with you.  The MOT will give you (and her) more to go on - so keep up the good work in the meantime.  Well done you


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 6, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Sounds like a very good visit
> Did the nurse give you the ratios for your Cholestral? If she didn't how do you know what you are aiming for?
> Mine comes in at 8.2  But on the other hand my hdl is the highest ever seen by my GP or consultant. The ratio is also exelent so nothing to worry about.



Yes she did give me the ratios which I cant remember off hand but the good one was the lowest so I do need to work on that   I have it all written in my little record book.  I have to get some weight off though so I am going to concentrate on that for the next few weeks as I am sure that will help


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2012)

Dalaney said:


> Yes she did give me the ratios which I cant remember off hand but the good one was the lowest so I do need to work on that   I have it all written in my little record book.  I have to get some weight off though so I am going to concentrate on that for the next few weeks as I am sure that will help



Exercise is one of the best ways to improve your HDL cholesterol


----------



## Dalaney (Mar 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Exercise is one of the best ways to improve your HDL cholesterol



Ohhh the deraded exercise  i will never escape it lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2012)

Dalaney said:


> Ohhh the deraded exercise  i will never escape it lol



No matter how fast you run!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done on your first HbA1c Delaney, and glad to hear you had a good visit with the DSN. Total chol sounds not too bad if you can alter the splits a bit. As Northie says exercise can help (even just more gentle pottering) and reducing the amount of carbs you eat seems to help too. 

Glad it went well!


----------



## magswales (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, glad your appointment went well and your levels sound encouraging.  Did you sort out whether you are getting a monitor?  

I also wanted to say, I really know how hard it is too loose weight,  I was very very overweight when I was diagnosed ( I had a BMI of 53!).  I have lost allot of weight now but with the help of a dietitian and weight management group at my hospital.  Maybe you could think of doing something like that? I found it much easier having the support of people who understand weight loss and don't judge. I suppose it's similar to this forum really!


----------



## daisymoo84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Dalaney sounds like you have a great DSN there! Glad the results were good and good luck with the weightloss 

magwales- well done on your weight loss


----------

